# IGF recomp



## icecube789 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm rather new to the petide world, and had a question regarding IGF. I was interestede in running IGF to primarily aid in a recomposition/fatloss method. I've read about taking it twice a day for this reason, but not sure when to pin. (I know most people pin post workout, in the muscle most recently trained.) I tend to eat low carb, and I perform energy systems/cardio early in the day, and my weigh lifting sessions later, normally early afternoon. Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lordsks (Mar 5, 2012)

what type of igf are we talking about?


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 6, 2012)

You must be talking about igf DES.You can take it in the A.M. and post workout.make sure you take it with carbs.as it is insulins like properties iv went slight hypo on igf before.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 6, 2012)

We definately need to confirm what form of IGF.. and like Amino said, there is potential to go hypo... so I recommend you familiarize yourself with the gylcemic index.


----------



## Kleen (Mar 6, 2012)

Precisely and if it is Lr3 you will need to change up your dieting strategy to allow for carbs when using the Lr3. The carb leeching from the lr3 sucks the blood sugar out of your body into the muscle. It is pretty standard to try to get in the equivalent of 20grams carbs per hour for the first 7 hours after dosing. Whether that be 40 every other hour or 20 every hours however you want to split it up assuming you use the right carbs.


----------

